# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Yüzyılın Yolsuzluk Oyunu

## bozok

*Yüzyılın Yolsuzluk Oyunu* 

Aykut Küçükkaya



*Cumhuriyet Kitapları;* 
*İstanbul, 2009, 14 x 20 cm., 176 sayfa, Türkçe, Karton Kapak.*
*ISBN No: 9786054183104* 


'Soruşturma süresince defalarca siyasi etki yapılmaya, bilhassa Akp hükümeti tarafından, devam etmekte olan tutukluluğa mani olunmaya çalışılmıştır.' 

(Deniz Feneri e.v iddianamesinden) 

'Hiyerarşinin üst kademeleri, talimatı verenler ve asıl suçu 

işleyenler Türkiye'de.' 

(Alman hakim Dr. Johann Müler) 

'Türk polisine yazı yazdım ve işbirliği yapmalarını istedim. 

Bana, 'Bu konuda uluslararası polisiye işbirliğini gerektirecek 

bir durum yoktur, ' diye cevap verdiler.' 

(Frankfurt Kriminal Polis şefi Alexander Böhm) 

'Bana ne Deniz Feneri'nden! ' 

(Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin) 

'Tayyip Erdoğan ve Adalet Bakanı davayı sordu.' 

(Almanya'nın Ankara Büyükelçiliği kriptosu) 

'Türkiye'dekiler beni ne zaman çıkaracak! ' 

(Deniz Feneri e.V hükümlüsü Mehmet Gürhan) 

Yüzyılın bağış skandalında neden başka bir siyasi partinin değil de Akp'nin adı yer alıyordu? Cumhuriyet'te, yıllardır Deniz Feneri'ni, Yimpaş'ı, Kombassan'ı yazan Aykut Küçükkaya, işte bu sorunun yanıtını arıyor. AKP'li isimler ile Deniz Feneri arasındaki ilişkiyi tüm çıplaklığıyla gözler önüne seriyor. Sahi, artık her şey ortadayken, hala ne bekleniyor? Bu ülkede tüyü bitmemiş yetimin hakkını savunacak bağımsız savcılar nefes alıp veriyor değil mi? 

(Tanıtım Bülteninden)

----------


## bozok

*VURGUNUN KİTABI*

  
*Aslında film olur!*
DosyasI aylardır Türkiye’ye gelemedi ama Almanya’da tarihe geçen Deniz Feneri e.V vurgununun kitabı yazıldı! Gazeteci Aykut Küçükkaya, kitabında *“10 milyon euroluk yeni bir vurgun”* iddiasını ortaya attı.

*Siyasetin vicdanına...*
Küçükkaya,* “AKP’nin önemli isimleriyle bu skandalın aktörleri arasındaki bağı ortaya koymak istedim. Bu bağ, sadece dini duyguları sömürülen insanları değil, siyasetin de vicdanını rahatlatacak”* dedi.


*SAVCILARA İTHAF EDİYORUM!* 
KİtabIn sonunda fotoğraflar eşliğinde sunulan tarihsel kronoloji ise ilişkiler zincirini Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın üzerinde yoğunlaştıran Küçükkaya, kitabını* ’bağımsız savcılara ve AKP’nin hışmına karşın gazetecilik yapan meslektaşlarına’* ithaf etti. 



*Asrın vurgunu kitap oldu*
*DENİZ FENERİ e.V’NİN KARANLIK YüZü YAVAş YAVAş AYDINLANIYOR*
Almanya’daki Deniz Feneri e.V soygunu kitaplaştırıldı. Gazeteci Aykut Küçükkaya kaleme aldığı kitapta “10 milyon euroluk yeni bir vurgun” iddiasını ortaya koydu


Yolsuzluk dosyası Almanya’dan Ankara’ya gelemedi ama büyük skandalın kitabı yazıldı. 2008 yılının Eylül ayında Türkiye’nin gündemine bomba gibi düşen Deniz Feneri e.V. davası, olayın tüm ayrıntılarıyla gazeteci-yazar Aykut Küçükkaya tarafından kitaplaştırıldı. Kitapta 1980 yılından 2009’a uzanan ilişkiler ağı yıl yıl, isim isim tüm çıplaklığıyla gözler önüne serildi. Aykut Küçükkaya kitabını* “Başta Tayyip Erdoğan olmak üzere AKP’nin önemli isimleri ile Deniz Feneri skandalının arkasındakilerle bağı açıkça gösterebilmek, fotoğrafın bütününü gösterebilmek için bu kitabı kaleme aldım. Bu bağı açıkça gösterebilmek salt dini duyguları sömürülen insanların değil, Türkiye’deki siyasetin de vicdanını rahatlatacak”* sözleriyle değerlendirdi.


*O fotoğraf masum değil*
Küçükkaya, 1980’den 2009’a kadar olan sürecin bir özetini yaptığını belirterek, *“5 sayfalık kronoloji bölümünde, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın, bu davadaki isimlerle ilişkisini fotoğraflarıyla, yıl yıl yazdım. Ben Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nde Deniz Feneri e.V. konusunda çok sayıda haber yaptım. Başsanık Mehmet Gürhan ile Tayyip Erdoğan’ın beraber çekilmiş fotoğrafını iki yıl önce bastım. Daha bu dava ortada yokken fotoğrafın analizini yaptım. O fotoğraf, bana göre söylendiği gibi ’masum’ bir fotoğraf değil. O fotoğraf 2003 yılı sonunda çekilmişti. Mehmet Gürhan’ın nasıl yükseldiğini ve Euro7’nin Genel Müdürü olduğunu gösteriyor”* dedi. Vurgunun Türkiye ayağının dosya Almanya’dan gelmediği için yürütülemediğini anımsatan Küçükkaya,* “Artık dosya beklemeye gerek yok. Savcılar, kitabımı suç duyurusu kabul ederek harekete geçebilir”* ifadelerini kullandı.


*YİMPAş’tan Euro 7’ye 10 milyon euro aktarıldı*
Küçükkaya’nın, bugün çıkan kitabında, günyüzüne çıkmamış şok iddialar da yer alıyor. Bunlardan bazılarını Küçükkaya, şöyle anlatıyor: *“Kitabımda yer alan Faik Gürler, bu süreç içinde çok önemli bir isimdir. Yimpaş’ın Almanya’daki en önemli şirketi Yimpaş Verwaltungus GmbH’nin Genel Müdürü idi. Bu kişi Yimpaş Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Dursun Uyar’ın bacanağıdır. Dursun Uyar gibi Faik Gürler de Almanya tarafından aranmakta. şu anda bu kişi Türkiye’dedir. Bu kişinin ismi Deniz Feneri e.V iddianamesinde geçiyor. Mehmet Gürhan, 2000 yılında Euro7’nin sermayesini arttırırken 10 milyon avroyu bu kişiden almıştır. Bu para batmıştır. Mehmet Gürhan’a bu parayı Faik Gürler, kardeşi Hüseyin Gürler aracılığı ile verdi. Hüseyin Gürler, Almanya Deniz Feneri e.V. kurulurken faaliyetlerde bulunan 10 isimden biridir. İlişkiler zinciri böyle uzayıp gidiyor. Almanya’nın aradığı Faik Gürler hakkında aynı Dursun Uyar gibi İnterpol aracılığı ile tutuklama kararı çıkabilir. şu anda Yimpaş davası sürüyor. Henüz sonuçlanmadı. Ama bu soruşturma Deniz Feneri e.V. iddianamesine yansıdı.”* 

*Gazeteci-yazar Aykut Küçükkaya, “Yüzyılın Yolsuzluk Oyunu” adlı kitabında Deniz Feneri e.V ile ilgili detaylara yer veriyor*
 

*Kitabımı savcılara ithaf ediyorum*
Kitabın sonunda fotoğraflar eşliğinde sunulan tarihsel kronoloji ise ilişkiler zincirini tamamen Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın üzerine yoğunlaştırıyor. Küçükkaya kitabını, “Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin bağımsız savcılarına ve Deniz Feneri davasında AKP iktidarının hışmına karşın gazetecilik yapan meslektaşlarına” ithaf ediyor. Kitabın önsözünü yazan gazeteci-yazar Hikmet üetinkaya da, Aykut Küçükkaya’nın yıllardır yeşil sermayenin izini sürdüğünü belirterek,* “Saf müslüman Türkleri dolandıranların maskesini indiren bu kitap mutlaka okunmalı”* ifadelerini kullanıyor.



*“Gürhan, kayınpederi sayesinde yükseldi”* 
Kitabında Mehmet Gürhan ile Dursun Uyar arasındaki ilişkiyi de yansıtan Küçükkaya, şunları kaydetti: “Dursun Uyar, Yimpaş Skandalı patladıktan sonra aranırken 2007 yılının Kasım ayında Kanal7’ye çıktığında Faik Gürler’de yanındaydı. Faik Gürler Almanya’da Yimpaş ile ilgili başka bir şirket davsında da yargılandı. Yargılanan bu üç kişiden biri de Mehmet Gürhan’ın kayınpederi şükrü Kurum’du. 

Mehmet Gürhan, kayınpederi sayesirde yükselmiştir. RTüK Başkanı Zahit Akman, Deniz Feneri e.V bağışlarıyla kurulan Almanya’daki şirketlerdeki hisselerini Mehmet Gürhan’a devretmiştir.Kanal7’nin en önemli ismi Zekeriya Karaman’da bu şirketlerin tamamında yönetici olarak yer almıştır.”










*02/02/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

